# saddest thing you have ever seen in a tv show?



## MFDC12 (Aug 25, 2010)

random question, but whats the saddest thing you have ever seen on a tv show?

for me it is the finale of six feet under, more specifically the last 6 minutes
every time i see this i want to cry, i balled at the end of the episode when i first saw it haha

this and the finale of the shield are the only two shows to ever make feel sad enough to cry.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say the very end of that one episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog. Thats the closest I've ever come to crying from a TV show.


----------



## deka01 (Aug 25, 2010)

boston legal one of the last eps where they are trying to get Denny into the experimental medicine trial


----------



## .psyched (Aug 25, 2010)

To be honest, I'm can get emotional easily so I cry on almost everything.
I've started watching TV Series just recently, I was too busy watching Anime back then (which I stopped recently; felt kinda repetitive and boring altogether).
So I've started watching How I Met Your Mother, and I actually cried when at the finale of the 2nd season and at the end of Season 4 ep5.
And I think that's it, for now. I'll go watch Six Feet Under right now, seems interesting =D


----------



## nutella (Aug 25, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I would say the very end of that one episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog. Thats the closest I've ever come to crying from a TV show.


I was gonna say the exact same thing.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 25, 2010)

I dont think any tv shows have made me cry

a few games did though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I would say the very end of that one episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog. Thats the closest I've ever come to crying from a TV show.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 25, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I would say the very end of that one episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog. Thats the closest I've ever come to crying from a TV show.


I almost forgot about that! Thats definitely the closest for me as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. I *was* in tears. You're just thinking - oh, Fry found his dog and is bringing it back to life! And then they come along and show you its life.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 25, 2010)

Doctor who when rose and the doctor are left in different parallel universes both hugging that wall :


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 25, 2010)

i think it was end of prison break..when michael dies...loved that show....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2010)

When Amber Volakis from House dies in the bus crash. So sad. Not much else though except from Oprah I guess. I mostly watch comedy on TV.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

Appa's Lost Days in The Last Airbender. Fucking saddest thing I've seen.

And yes, the thing with Fry's dog in Futurama was really sad.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2010)

The endings to (most) Cold Case episodes. 

And speaking of Futurama, the ending to Luck of the Fryfish. The one about Fry's lucky seven-leaf clover. Not sad or depressing, but totally brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 25, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> The endings to (most) Cold Case episodes.
> 
> And speaking of Futurama, the ending to Luck of the Fryfish. The one about Fry's lucky seven-leaf clover. Not sad or depressing, but totally brings a tear to the eye.



i agree, with both. cold case always tends to get me down haha

i think that episode and the sting, and frys dog are the saddest  (the music in jurrasic bark is what gets me at the end)


----------



## Depravo (Aug 25, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I would say the very end of that one episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog. Thats the closest I've ever come to crying from a TV show.


This is the first thing that I thought of too.


----------



## Am0s (Aug 25, 2010)

for me was when babylon 5 ended when John Sheridan died, that was a very sad episode, wish they finished the story off totally though


----------



## Rayder (Aug 25, 2010)

Ghost Hunters.....South Park said it right.....talk about a sad show.

If you mean emotional sad.....I don't know.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Appa's Lost Days in The Last Airbender. Fucking saddest thing I've seen.
> 
> And yes, the thing with Fry's dog in Futurama was really sad.



Was just about to say Appa's Lost Days in The Last Airbender, was a really sad episode and almost put me in tears.


----------



## mameks (Aug 25, 2010)

End of Code Geass: R2...last 15~ minutes.
Various parts of Clannad, mainly After Story.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2010)

When Ash got turned to stone in the first movie... I cried.

Just so y'all know I consider the Pokemon movies High quality extended T.V. episodes. xD


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 26, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> When Ash got turned to stone in the first movie... I cried.
> 
> Just so y'all know I consider the Pokemon movies High quality extended T.V. episodes. xD



had this too when pikachu left in the 25th episode


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> End of Code Geass: R2...last 15~ minutes.



Yeah, that was really fucking sad. Wish they could somehow make R3 from the very slight cliffhanger they had at the end of R2. Not a major "HOLY SHIT THERE'S DEFINITELY A NEW SEASON" cliffhanger but just interesting enough to possibly pursue a third season.


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 26, 2010)

EDIT: Woops


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 26, 2010)

The episode of Fresh Prince where Carlton accidentally takes a shit-load of speed and almost dies?


----------



## pitman (Aug 26, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Various parts of Clannad, mainly After Story.



Anything before the big fuck you, thank you very much, everyone lives happily ever after.


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2010)

The entirety of The Hakkenden OVA. All of it. Every single episode.


----------



## prowler (Aug 27, 2010)

Forced but still.


----------



## pitman (Aug 27, 2010)

Although not a TV show, Disney's "The Fox and the Hound" the scene where the old lady has to say goodbye to the Tod brings me to tears every time.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2010)

Laverne's death on Scrubs


----------



## pitman (Aug 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Laverne's death on Scrubs



For a comedy show Scrubs knew how to do drama, also when Dr.Cox's best friend (played by Brendan Fraser) died was pretty sad.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 27, 2010)

The end of Elfen Lied was so sad.
Shed a few tears.
I'm sure if I watch it again I wouldn't, but it was so sad!
That FMA picture (in context) was also quite sad.
And Fry's dog was so sad, though not sure if I cried.
Not sure if I've seen any more that made me actually cry though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

Spoiler



When Lew died in Flashpoint.


Tears came to my eyes.


----------



## narutofan777 (Aug 28, 2010)

the ending of lost was sad because I realized that mostly all the main characters who came to the island wounded up dead. that was just an awful revelation.


----------



## Gore (Aug 28, 2010)

use spoiler tags you fucks
you just ruined the last 4 years of TV for me


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 28, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> use spoiler tags you fucks
> you just ruined the last 4 years of TV for me


lol good thing I don't watch any of these shows.


----------



## m3rox (Aug 28, 2010)

Not a show, but the ending to Crisis Core FF7.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I was gonna' say, since these have been spoiled, I pretty much just found out a lot of shit. I don't watch Scrubs, but I sure as hell am not watching Lost now that I Know the deal.


----------



## spruced (Aug 29, 2010)

Series four of _Skins_.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't watch TV, but some games bring me to tears.

Mother 3... CURSES!!! :Sob:


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 30, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I would say the very end of that one episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog. Thats the closest I've ever come to crying from a TV show.


Definitely this...poor dog just wanted to sing Im Walking On Sunshine with Fry


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2010)

The ending of the Dead Like Me pilot



Spoiler



For those unfamiliar with the show, George is a new addition to the Grim Reapers, taking her first soul in this clip....the soul of a young girl. She tries to refuse to do so, but this is impossible in her position, so she has no choice but to send the little girl to her death, and subsequently into "her lights" (heaven, or whatever you want to call it)
Yes, I cried when I first saw it.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The ending of the Dead Like Me pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man, i forgot about that. that actually did make me tear up too


----------



## Fluganox (Sep 4, 2010)

Definitely agree with the Futurama episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I know its not a TV Show, or me that found it sad, but I'm sure that its the saddest moment to the child  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but when I went to go see "Finding Nemo" at the cinema, when Nemo's on the Dentists table pretending to be dead so he gets flushed, the kid a few rows in font of me stood up, crying, and screamed; "Nemo! Nooo!" at the screen.


----------



## OSW (Sep 4, 2010)

The thing that comes strongest to mind isn't actually a tv show scene.. (sorry, I can't think of any of those, I don't watch a lot of tv).

It's the ending (or nearly the ending) of Chingu (Chingoo? the translation is = "Friend"), a famous Korean movie.

I felt so touched watching this movie ending alone on late night tv... The rest of the movie wasn't particularly amazing imo, but it build up perfectly to the final scene where...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> The end of Elfen Lied was so sad.
> Shed a few tears.
> I'm sure if I watch it again I wouldn't, but it was so sad!



Hemm, I can't actually remember the end of Elfen Lied, but I do distinctly remember that it was very sad. That whole series was quite emotional I guess...


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 4, 2010)

kaz_abdin said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.  And also when Zuko begs Iroh for his forgiveness and Iroh says he was never mad at him, etc.  Another part is when Iroh sings for Luten his son that died was also very sad.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 4, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> I sure as hell am not watching Lost now that I Know the deal.



It's not really the deal -- mild, reassuring spoiler follows:



Spoiler



They didn't all die in the plane crash in the first episode and spend the next 6 series doing stuff in purgatory while they're actually already dead, if that's what you're worried about.



Slightly more specific spoiler follows:



Spoiler



Yes, they're all dead at the end of the final episode and are milling about in a kind of purgatory BUT this is something that takes place many, many, MANY years in the future, after they have ALL died. Some of them could have lived to 90 and died of natural causes, for example.



Seriously, you should at least give it a go if you were intending to. The ending might not have been entirely satisfying to everyone but it's the kind of programme that's about the journey, not the destination. Many questions are raised throughout the series and not all of them are answered -- but the ones that ARE answered generally do have satisfying explanations. Even the infamous polar bear has a logical reason for existing...

My personal saddest TV moment ever? When The Bill ended, OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## pasc (Sep 6, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Not a show, but the ending to Crisis Core FF7.


Yes, even thought its not a tv show its like an interactive movie of sorts.

Meitantei Conan: Shuichi Akais Death... (not sure if hes really death since I'm not that far yet, I can assume it.)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> My personal saddest TV moment ever? When The Bill ended, OBVIOUSLY.


The Bill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Majority of the things that I would've said are already in this post.
Like the Futurama episode or the End of Iroh's part in Tales of Ba Sing Se


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 6, 2010)

I know this will sound stupid and weird but just listen. Once, I was watching the Click movie in my couch by myself. I was laughing trough the whole movie but once they got into the part where Adam Saddler is old and fat I was getting a little touchy. When he walks out of the hospital and falls down on the floor trying to called his son while he accelerates his car made me fill goosebumps. Then when his son runs out of the car to desperately help his dad dying on the ground was so nostalgic. The last sentimental part was the "I love you" from both of them ohh men I'm sorry but that made me cry out in tears. It was so dramatic and strong scene that I ran out of my couch to tell my dad how much I love him. I was crying like crazy and I didn't want to lose him so I took that moment to appreciate everything he has given to me. I LOVE YOU DAD. Sorry guy, I know the money is not sentimental at all but that part was really touchy for me.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 6, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I don't watch TV, but some games bring me to tears.
> 
> Mother 3... CURSES!!! :Sob:



Me too. Games like Zelda( My favorite game of all time). I love the stories they have on the Zelda game, they make me feel sentimental some times. Twilight Princess was great and the story of the kids and all that was very touchy. That's how I love my games, touchy but fill with action, adventure and emotion. I Love Nintendo Games they are incredibly awesome.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 6, 2010)

Random: This topic sucks. Sad...EMO tempers!!

On Topic: Bravo, you tempers aren't a bunch of dicks after all. I for one barely cry on a few occasions like that one part in Chobits, the baker telling Hedaki about his back story. Got to love tear-jerkers and I was force to cry...I hate that. Then it was Prison Song which to me was really fucked up.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Random: This topic sucks. Sad...EMO tempers!!



yeah, because men and everyone on the internet are all emotionless and cant cry AND are obviously emo because of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps showing lack of emotion ie not crying is probably more disturbing than seeing a man cry.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

That one Japanese drama/TV show... 1 Litre of Tears. The title only speaks the truth when most girls and some guys watch that.


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a man, I don't cry or feel sorrow.

I was forced to rip out my tear ducts at the onset of puberty as a rite of passage.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 7, 2010)

Dr. Sam Beckett never returned home.....


----------



## CJL18 (Sep 7, 2010)

on 8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter when John Ritter Died and they rewrote the episode on him getting in a car crash and dying. Very Sad


----------



## liquidnumb (Sep 7, 2010)

Little House on the Prairie "For the Love of Blanch"

Mr. Edwards Edwards learns he has to shoot his best friend. If you're not in tears at 2:40, you have no soul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vSa1grpBak



Spoiler



I, however, was in hysterics.


----------



## murkurie (Sep 7, 2010)

When, Capt. Phil died on Deadliest Catch


----------



## wessel261 (Sep 7, 2010)

the ending of some cold case series
and about films
lion king always let me cry, when I was little my parents coudn't even play the cd without me crying to that one song
and recently marley and me brought a huge tear into my eyes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh gawd, Marley and Me. 
I mistakenly watched this with a bunch of friends while we were drinking, assuming it would be hilarious.
And a good bit of it was,
until the movie got serious, 
and I cried like a damn child. 

Will never ever ever EVER watch that movie again.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 8, 2010)

The ending of Code Geass R2 was very sad imo.First anime that made me cry a little.


----------

